# Bad day for an F-15 pilot



## twoeagles (Feb 22, 2007)

Here's an expensive pile of scrap aircraft (MS powerpoint)


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 23, 2007)

Yipes!


----------



## evangilder (Feb 25, 2007)

That's been floating around for a few years now. I recognize most of the buildings in the background. I was at Lakenheath for 3 years.


----------



## R-2800 (Feb 26, 2007)

whoo they are lucky to be alive!!


----------

